# AC, Mario Kart, Paper Mario, Starfox 64, and more confirmed for the 3DS



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

Not sure where to post this, because there are like 3 places I could.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Animal Crossing on the 3DS</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





</div>

From what I see in the photo, the 3DS has a home button which means it probably has a menu similar to the Wii or DSi. The 3DS is also available in Blue, Red, or Black.

Go to this link:
http://e3.nintendo.com/3ds/

and scroll down. Click on Nintendo Titles
On the right hand side, click on the game you want to see.

Confirmed Games:

*Animal Crossing*


----------



## SockHead (Jun 15, 2010)

I actually like the new style AC is trying out.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> I actually like the new style AC is trying out.


I know. I personally like the street light and bench. And the fact that your character isn't short and fat.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you not know what Pilot Wings was? ;-;


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 15, 2010)

So, what is everyone's thoughts? (I would add a poll, but it's not working.)

I think they all look great. I'm for sure getting Animal Crossing. I might get Mario Kart, but I really want Paper Mario too.


----------



## Jasonnman (Jun 16, 2010)

im getting animal crossing and mario kart


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeah, tall peoples.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

With this new Paper Mario coming out, maybe I'll actually finish Paper Mario on the N64.

I am excited for every single game on that list--all the games look beautiful.


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 16, 2010)

I want that Animal Crossing


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 16, 2010)

Animal Crossing is the only one I can *afford*.


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 16, 2010)

I WANNA SEE GAMEPLAY NINTENDO.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> I actually like the new style AC is trying out.


The style is starting to grow on me.

Also;






Did anyone notice the Mii in the bg?  Miis on the 3DS? MiiDS? :0


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 19, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice the Mii in the bg?  Miis on the 3DS? MiiDS? :0


Mii3DS?


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't sound puny enough for Nintendo, heh.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Rockman! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe transfer the Wii's Miis over to the 3DS? Idunno.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was kinda thinking that, seems like something they'd do.


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or they could just make a completely new avatar system in the 3DS, but I doubt it.


----------



## Thunder (Jun 19, 2010)

gerardo781 said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be kinda interesting, possibly transferring Miis from the Wii to the 3DS which has a functionality for the Miis that the Wii doesn't.?


----------



## gerardo781 (Jun 19, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> gerardo781 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That could be sweet.


----------



## shaunaxolouise (Jun 21, 2010)

that looks so cool !


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 21, 2010)

MiiDS, maybe?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

About this Mii3DS thing, this track takes place on none other than the Wii fit/Wii sports resort island; in another of the screenshots we have been given, it shows the red bridge that most of us are familiar with which is on the same island, so this logic is pretty sound. 

On a side note, the graphics on AC3DS looks much better than ACWW (I'm comparing the handheld versions because it's much easier to see the improvements with a similar system, and TVs come in all sorts of resolutions and picture quality, so it wouldn't make much sense if I were to compare the handheld and the console games on graphics alone)

EDIT: I've just realised that all the images shown are on the larger top screen, so this implies that you use the D-pad/Analog Stick (aka the Slide Pad) to move your character around, unlike ACWW where you could use the Touch Screen and the D-pad. I assume that the bottom screen will become a menu screen/inventory due to this, as well as balloon presents floating above your character, not on a separate screen.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 23, 2010)

What about the ocarina of time remake?
Thats the second game I'm looking forward to, next to AC:3D


----------



## Zex (Jun 23, 2010)

star fox should so come out on wii before 3ds


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 23, 2010)

Found some more titles, that aren't directly from Nintendo.

*DJ Hero*


----------



## Micah (Jun 23, 2010)

It's RIDGE RACER!!!

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## BlazingPhoenix (Jun 24, 2010)

yay new games for 3DS
AC geting
PM geting
MK geting
SF64 maybe


----------



## Psychonaut (Jun 24, 2010)

thought I had/have already said it in this thread... guess not...

star fox 64 3d is gonna cause so much motion sickness, it might actually be funny.

if there's a first person... oh lawd.

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Anybody else remember this ad? </div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It's a barf bag, if the quality is too bad/not enough</div>


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jun 29, 2010)

I like the art style this AC is going for, I think it looks cool.  I hope this game will be an actual improvement over the first 3.  Oh, and I like the lamp and park bench, maybe we can finally put furniture outside!


----------



## 8bit (Jun 29, 2010)

GAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH DAM YOU NINTENDO TRYING TO MAKE ME BROKE SHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA HYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## damariobrothers (Jun 30, 2010)

what is this like the 4th ds verification? ds, ds lite, dsi,dsi xl, 3ds.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 30, 2010)

damariobrothers said:
			
		

> what is this like the 4th ds verification? ds, ds lite, dsi,dsi xl, 3ds.


No, it's a new piece of hardware, and one that's actually worth buying at that.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 30, 2010)

damariobrothers said:
			
		

> what is this like the 4th ds verification? ds, ds lite, dsi,dsi xl, 3ds.


DS = DS lite (Lighting Difference. Same console, but different model.)
DSi = DSi XL (Size Difference. Same console.)
3DS = Win against all other DS's.


----------



## earthbound (Jun 30, 2010)

damariobrothers said:
			
		

> what is this like the 4th ds verification? ds, ds lite, dsi,dsi xl, 3ds.


This is kinda why I wished they changed the name. Some people will just think its another version of the DS when its actually its successor.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jul 3, 2010)

Well, what would they name it?


----------



## Cottonball (Jul 3, 2010)

If they make nintendo dogs and it has kitties, im so getting it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

Animal Crossing looks amazing, but ive grown to like the short characters with huge heads


----------



## Lobo (Jul 3, 2010)

When they set a price for the 3ds I'll think about it...


----------



## Pocky Sticks Galore (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm thinking about getting a 3DS just for the new AC game and for Pokemon Black/White.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jul 3, 2010)

Xero said:
			
		

> I'm thinking about getting a 3DS just for the new AC game and for Pokemon Black/White.


Isn't black and white coming out on the normal ds?


----------

